# Old Farm Buildings, Knipton, Leicestershire, June 2019



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2019)

*1. The History*
Perhaps unsurprisingly, for such a small place, can find absolutely no history for these farm buildings. This range of farm buildings must have belonged to one of the farms in the vicinity of the small but picturesque village of Knipton, Leicestershire. However, managed to find no details at all.

*2. The Explore*
If you can really call it that. Known about this place by the side of the road coming into Knipton from Belvoir for some while. Never bothered checking it out as either the weather was poor or I was in a hurry. With twenty or so minutes to spare the this time thought I’d pull up, hope over the gate and have a shufty. Had very little expectations let alone any intention doing a report. However, it turned out to be a little gem. Only three rooms and an offshoot but really, really photogenic which nature really taking the place back. Great little place.

*3. The Pictures*

From the road:


img1223 by HughieDW, on Flickr

From the field:


img1220 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old water trough:


Knipton Barn 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first room is the most far-gone:


Knipton Barn 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old wooden livestock feeding trough:


Knipton Barn 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well ventilated!


Knipton Barn 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The middle room:


img1202 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Knipton Barn 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1199 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Onto the third and largest room:


img1195 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Knipton Barn 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1206 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Knipton Barn 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Knipton Barn 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1208 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old beehive:


img1209 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old honeycomb:


Knipton Barn 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img1215bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1216 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1221 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1222bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 14, 2019)

I liked the hinges used and the construction methods such as bevelled crosspieces. The barn could be saved, all it needs is a new roof and a tidy out.


----------



## shelbytrinder93 (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow this is amazing and will one day go and visit! Beautiful scenery.


----------

